# Turtle Wax ICE Vs IronX Vs Wolfs



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

All turn the Iron particles / Brake dust purple in a very similar way but has anyone actually tested them against eachother?? 

My BMW wheels have done 138k miles and up until recently hadn't really been cleaned properly...

So far the only product to make any sort of improvement was Smart Wheels by Auto smart....... 

I recently used some Deironzier / Brake duster by Wolfs but to be honest although they came up as clean as they have been getting, they didn't improve on what I was already able to achieve with Smartwheels and some brushes....

There are areas of the wheels that are very pitted with brake dust that are just like little black areas, not Tar and not something that even claying will take off...

Smart wheels did get a lot of these areas better, but there are still some that are beyond cleaning it seems - Just thought i'd see if anyone knows of a real gem of a product that really does actually break down this sort of baked on, pitting/brake dust? 

I really tried scrubbing the Deironizer too before leaving to dry but didn't really make much difference.....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

There is the new Tar-X paste for really difficult bits, i have used the valet pro Citrus tar and glue remover before on heavy caked on spots to good effect.
Sorry Iron-X paste....:wall:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

where does Turtle Wax Ice fit in with this post??


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> where does Turtle Wax Ice fit in with this post??


They have a new Wheel Cleaner that runs purple as it dissolves Brake dust / iron (very similar to Wolfs and IronX)


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Ooh, do they? Might have to look into that. 
Turtle Wax never really get any mention on here. I had some of the Ice Shampoo and Ice wax and tbh, I dont think it's that bad for a quick product.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Ooh, do they? Might have to look into that.
> Turtle Wax never really get any mention on here. I had some of the Ice Shampoo and Ice wax and tbh, I dont think it's that bad for a quick product.


There was a review of it posted up in this section not long back if you do a search!

You're probably right, but it's quite expensive compared to the more specialist products out there... This wheel cleaner for instance is £8.99 for 750ml whereas Wolfs is £9.99 for 1L from PB or similar.... Maybe it's as good though so who knows


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought some Turtle Wax Ice wheel cleaner and it didnt bleed like iron x but did do a very good job.The bottle came with a soft brush on top,has there been another one out since this one?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I got 3 x bottles of the new TW Ice wheel cleaner for £1.68 each at Home Bargains [all they had at the time]........:thumb:

Went back, none left......:devil:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

country boy said:


> I bought some Turtle Wax Ice wheel cleaner and it didnt bleed like iron x but did do a very good job.The bottle came with a soft brush on top,has there been another one out since this one?


Yeah this one's the one that is supposed to bleed:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_753063_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

I to brought the Turtle Wax Ice tyre cleaner for £1.69 from Home Bargains. At the price I thought it worth a punt.

A very strong amonia smell I thought and not fantastic cleaning ability imo. No bleed from the product even though I had a sticky caliper and the alloy was covered in brake dust. Even after agitating it there was still no bleed. 

Im glad I didnt buy it from Halfrauds for considerably more.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

There are 2 TW ICE wheel cleaners, the synthetic one with the brush does not bleed.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

nickg123 said:


> Yeah this one's the one that is supposed to bleed:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_753063_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


If its as good as BD and Ix its good value at 3 for 2


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> There are 2 TW ICE wheel cleaners, the synthetic one with the brush does not bleed.


Hi mate have you used it on painwork ? if so was it ok to use ? Also whats the ph bud?

P.s empty your mail box


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

I just bought some tonight or rather got it free in the 2 for 3 in halfords. Works just as well as Wolfs when aggitated. Cant compare to iron-x as iv never used it.

Oh nd i think its pH neutral, not going to the car to check, its raining.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

This is the one that I have










Like I said in my previous post there was no bleed at all on my front wheels, especially the one which had the sticky caliper.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I have had similar results to Avanti using the same product as he has. In my opinion it is a very under-rated product and represents good value for money when you get it in a 3-4-2 offer.
Used it recently on a friends car that had never had wheels cleaned and it did a great job. Left it to dwell for about 10mins to let it do it's work.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Avanti said:


> There are 2 TW ICE wheel cleaners, the synthetic one with the brush does not bleed.


Just like there were 2 Ice shampoo's as well.

I wish TW wouldn't do this. They have different products with the same name Ice shampoo for e.g... and they also have the same products with different names and prices. Nano-tech and platinum tyre dressing for instance, they are exactly the same product in different packaging with the platinum one costing more.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

DMS said:


> This is the one that I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one I got is the same and it did bleed.......
Wheels were pretty clean so not prob a decent test when I tried it.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Ooh, do they? Might have to look into that.
> Turtle Wax never really get any mention on here. I had some of the Ice Shampoo and Ice wax and tbh, I dont think it's that bad for a quick product.


I Like to mention them from time to time 



Mean & clean said:


> Just like there were 2 Ice shampoo's as well.
> 
> *I wish TW wouldn't do this*. They have different products with the same name Ice shampoo for e.g... and they also have the same products with different names and prices. Nano-tech and platinum tyre dressing for instance, they are exactly the same product in different packaging with the platinum one costing more.


Im with you on that one  anoying sometimes, i presume its all down to marketing


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Turtle said:


> I Like to mention them from time to time
> 
> Im with you on that one  anoying sometimes, i presume its all down to marketing


serious turtle, are the formulas the same then, like the tyre dressing for example, so nana tech is the same as platinium, surely this can't be right, prove me wrong, if so the customers are paying more just for the bottle and re branded theme, am i stepping in the right direction.

Mail me back, i would be very keen to know, and it will help others on here as well.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> serious turtle, are the formulas the same then, like the tyre dressing for example, so nana tech is the same as platinium, surely this can't be right, prove me wrong, if so the customers are paying more just for the bottle and re branded theme, am i stepping in the right direction.
> 
> Mail me back, i would be very keen to know, and it will help others on here as well.


I did not intend they are exactly the same more along the lines of brands why have ''Ice'' ''Platinum'' ''Extreme'' they are different although similar products, It would be good to see money being used to develop a good tar remover to compete with Tardis or a boutique wax. They did come up with enduracoat which ive used but at £50 a go your paying more for the aluminum case but in reality it sells really well to the general public.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Right, I tried this again this evening and had some success. I left it on for longer and the product did start to bleed. I agitated it with a brush and it has removed some of the brake dust but not all of it.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> serious turtle, are the formulas the same then, like the tyre dressing for example, so nana tech is the same as platinium, surely this can't be right, prove me wrong, if so the customers are paying more just for the bottle and re branded theme, am i stepping in the right direction.
> 
> Mail me back, i would be very keen to know, and it will help others on here as well.


I have a bottle of nano-tech tyre dressing and a bottle of platinum tyre dressing, the products look the same, smell the same, apply the same and give the same finish. What does that imply to you?

I Can say the same for nano-tech speed wax and high gloss spray wax. They look, smell and work the same, just different packaging and price.

I've also come to the conclusion that platinum insect remover is the same as the standard one, again it looks, smells and works in the same way.


----------

